# Why Does Paint Keep Rubbing Off?



## skeam224 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey im painting a combat squad of marines. I've primed them and put some foundation paint on them, but everytime i touch it, the paint rubs off and shows the primer coat. Is there a reason why this is happening? Anyway to stop this beside varnish?


----------



## Commander Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

did you shake the can a bit before you sprayed em? If you sprayed out of the can with no shaking then more gas probably went on your model than paint.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

Preparation is the key. 

You have to have the minis clean first. As well as make sure they are dry before next step.

Then you have to obviously undercoat. The undercoar must be clean as well and it has to be matt. If you use gloss it will definitely rub of as the paint doesnt stick so well. 

Also the mini must be clean after it is undercoated. So you you were eating KFC and got it all over the mini that will do it as well.

Also the paints you use must be shaken well and what I do is put a small drop of dish washing det in the water I use to thin the paints. This also helps the paint flow.

If you are doing all these things then I would try a differnet paint to make sure you didnt get a bad batch as it really should stick.

Cheers


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Because you aren't using a protective layer like matt varnish or ardcoat.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need any protective coats or anything. Just make sure you don't touch the model with greasy fingers like mentioned previously, and make sure you prime the model with a good spray. 

And especially with foundation paints, shake the pot well. Foundation paints have several parts of pigment, and they separate if left unmoved for some time. Shake well before use, and no greasy fingers.

One other thing I find helps, is using blue-tack or similar, Stick the model (with base) onto the lid of a paint pot that you won't be using. I'm currently painting my Golden Demon entry and it's planted on a pot of Ice Blue. Just hold onto that while you paint. It helps greatly.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Let the paint dry before you handle them again. Hahahaha! If you are in the foundation stage, the paint may need to be saken more or you are adding too much water. In my experience though, no matter what dilution I have, the paint adheres to the figure very well. Therefore, it may be your primer. Is the primer on correctly? Does it look too smooth? I've used krylon fusion primer for plastics once and that went on so smooth that it was very glossy. My paints would literally peel off when I painted additional coats.


----------

